
Show HN: A dead-simple Trello-like TODO manager - yanis_t
https://todox.app/
======
ddtaylor
> Currently the project is in beta so it's free. But we are planning to take
> payments ($1 per month, $10 per year). This will be more than enough to
> cover all the expenses (hosting, domains, etc).

More likely is that it will stay around for a few months / maybe a year and
then die off because it's not worth the time to maintain. Not trying to be
negative, but it's what I have seen from similar projects.

~~~
alangibson
The current wisdom is to start charging immediately, and charge more.
Otherwise you'll end up abandoning it once it stops being fun.

~~~
karmakaze
How does that happen? It's generating income with no dev and minor devops. If
it came to need to scale, that would again be interesting.

~~~
wingerlang
There is probably some form of constant maintenance, email requests, updating
things and so on. It is -really- easy to lose motivation when you get a few
dollars here and there.

------
xet7
There is also Wekan [https://wekan.github.io](https://wekan.github.io) \-
Node+MongoDB, www.meteor.com web framework \- Open Source, MIT license \-
Import from Trello \- Import/Export Wekan JSON that has includes attachments
as base64 encoded \- But: No CSV Import/Export, and not full keyboard
navigation yet.

Install: Snap: [https://github.com/wekan/wekan-
snap/wiki/Install](https://github.com/wekan/wekan-snap/wiki/Install) Docker:
[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/blob/devel/docker-
compose.yml](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/blob/devel/docker-compose.yml)
Sandstorm: [https://sandstorm.io](https://sandstorm.io)
[https://sandstorm.io/install](https://sandstorm.io/install)

I have been maintaining Wekan since 2016-12. Anyway, it's still hard to
predict to the future, how long each kanban software will be around. I think
Open Source code has better chance on that.

~~~
jchook
> I think Open Source code has better chance on that.

I agree and have used GitLab's kanban issue board for some time now.

\- Free and "open core" \- Mobile friendly \- Hosted for no charge \- Tags

I also tried Kanboard and really enjoyed it.

\- PHP, HTML, CSS -- all customizable \- Ultra lightweight. Takes virtually no
resources. \- Works on mobile.

------
qwerty456127
I would love to use such a tool if it was a cloud-free local app backed with
an open-format file.

~~~
wiggler00m
I prefer Kanbanier ([http://kanbanier.com](http://kanbanier.com)) to web based
alternatives because it is simpler and 100% local (unless you optionally sync
across devices with icloud).

The file format is .kanbanier.

There is a free version and an optional upgrade.

~~~
qwerty456127
Looks cool but seemingly iOS-only. I need Linux desktop (and would also find
an Android version handy). It's also isn't clear if it supports custom columns
or can only do classic 3-column Kanban.

~~~
wiggler00m
It does support custom columns - seems possible to add columns indefinitely
and rename them.

I agree with you, it would be great if it was truly cross-platform (ie. also
available for Android, Linux, etc).

Not clear if developer(s) are still working on it.

------
rosegarden0
This is fantastic. It utilizes exactly the right elements for me to replace
Trello. You’ve got yourself a new user and customer.

My only feature requests would be, \- the ability to quickly add a time
estimate on tasks. That way if I get an email with daily todos i can get a
total estimated time

\- ability to get the todo list of tomorrow in my inbox the night before, so I
can mentally prepare for the next day.

I would easily pay 5x that $1/mo if those features were added.

~~~
katzgrau
Could you just put the time estimate in the title of the task?

For such a simple project, there is going to be strong urge (from both
internal and external sources) to go down the path of feature creep.

First an hour estimate, then uploading photos, then descriptions... pretty
soon you've got a half-baked Trello and user attrition because you're not as
good as Trello... or Airtable.

Keep it as simple as possible for as long as possible OP.

------
freyr
This is very nice, but why would I choose it over Trello?

~~~
alttab
And at $5 a month, has way more features

------
everyone
I use Trello a lot. The free version is fine for me. The only non-free feature
I want would be to set the background image to a custom one. But no way in
hell will I pay a subscription fee for that * . I wish I could just pay a one
off fee for that one feature

*I live with almost no income, but almost no expenses either. So I only need to work when my money is getting low, and otherwise can just do what I want. A constant subscription type expense that constantly drains my money is something I avoid. eg I have a 'pay as you go' mobile phone contract.

~~~
DaanVanVugt
This sounds like something the Stylish browser addon could do for you easily.

~~~
RobKohr
Lol, yep, I was about to recommend stylebot

------
avip
Sign-up driven development hits again.

~~~
alangibson
What do you mean by 'Sign-up driven development'?

~~~
grepthisab
The creator will stop working on it if there are no sign ups. Basically, if
you move to it now you're taking a big risk that the whole thing will just be
shuttered because it's generally more likely than not that no one will sign
up.

------
alangibson
Start charging today. Charge $10 per month and $100 per year. If this sounds
crazy to you, check out the Indie Hackers podcast for loads of stories of this
working.

------
Kip9000
Cool, great if you could slow down the animation so we can understand what
each action means. (It's hard to see this from your side as you've seen this
perhaps hundreds of times)

------
yesokayawesome
Supreme ([https://www.supreme.li](https://www.supreme.li)) is another
alternative on this same philosophy. Disclosure: I made it.

~~~
EvanKRob
link doesnt work for me.
[https://cl.ly/bd74bbbc194a/Image%2525202019-05-31%252520at%2...](https://cl.ly/bd74bbbc194a/Image%2525202019-05-31%252520at%2525209.42.13%252520AM.png)

------
dugluak
IS there a TODO app with google spreadsheet as backend?

------
jimnotgym
I love Kanban boards. I would happily use a real one if my team were not
remote. I'm using the MS tasks one that comes with 365 at the moment.

~~~
alangibson
I've found that a pull-based system like Kanban works really well for remote
teams due to the coordination overhead they bring. Scrum, not so much...

~~~
gpapilion
Many big A Agile process depend on reducing communication overhead by
collocation of people.

